# Ectomorph



## Mr White (Feb 8, 2009)

I believe there is no universal training programme for people of all body types.

I am 100% ectomorph of 5'11 and 12 stones.

In last two years I've gained only 2 stones (I even started 3700kcal diet in August 08 but my weight is the same)

Every normal boy would give up or take some roids but not me. First I have to make sure I did all I could.

So, First I did FBW for 2 months, then 4x a week splits, push and pull, HST, 4x split and now I am doing 3x a week split.

I am looking for good workout programme for ectomotph like me.


----------



## Seyyed-Merat (Sep 1, 2007)

It dosnt matter how much kcals you take it but the quality of kcals you take in.

Tell us your exact diet as its 75% of the time the diet that gets you gaining if not more! Prehaps thats where your problem lies rather than training?


----------



## Nytol (Jul 16, 2005)

Buy BRAWN mate, it is all you need, do not over complicate things, I was 11st at 6'1 when I started training, so pretty ectomorphic.

I gained 60lbs naturally in the 1st 2.5-3yrs, and my appetite is crap, so I was not eating a huge amount, just sensible progressive training.


----------



## Mr White (Feb 8, 2009)

I think the quality is good.

Breakfast

90g of oats

25g of WPC

20g of chocolate spread

II Breakfast

4 slices of whole grain bread

15 g of butter

100g of roast chicken slices

+centrum vitamins

+2 cod liver gelcaps

Lunch

4 slices of whole grain bread

15 g of butter

100g of roast chicken slices

+2 cod liver gelcaps

Before workout meal

120g of Rice

100g of water cooked Chicken

300ml of Orange juice

50g of cooked vegetables

5ml of olive oil

During the workout shake

40g of carbo

After workout shake

30g of WPC

50g of Gainer

Arter workout meal

120g of Rice

100g of water cooked Chicken

300ml of Orange juice

50g of cooked vegetables

Supper

200g of quark cheese

200ml of milk

10g of olive oil

60g of brown bread

20g of spread cheese

Sometimes when I manage to get home earlier, Lunch looks like before workout meal with 10g of olive oil.

The funny thing is that I actually did better without the diet when I've been eating bacon, eggs, burgers, beef, pasta, rice and protein shakes with chocolate spread on toasts.


----------



## jw007 (Apr 12, 2007)

Nytol said:


> Buy BRAWN mate, it is all you need, do not over complicate things, I was 11st at 6'1 when I started training, so pretty ectomorphic.
> 
> I gained 60lbs naturally in the 1st 2.5-3yrs, and my appetite is crap, so I was not eating a huge amount, just sensible progressive training.


I was 7.5st when i started:thumb:


----------



## Mr White (Feb 8, 2009)

BRAWN?

What is it?


----------



## Bulldozer (Nov 24, 2006)

Mr White said:


> BRAWN?
> 
> What is it?


Its a book by Stewart McRobert..

I suggest you buy Beyond Brawn... But they are both good...

Or Dinosaur Training by Brooks Kubik

Both excellent book and are aimed at Ecto's


----------



## Nytol (Jul 16, 2005)

jw007 said:


> I was 7.5st when i started:thumb:


Were you 6yrs old? Or is it just because you are a short ass,


----------



## Mr White (Feb 8, 2009)

Gd. Thats what I thought.

I'll get one of these next week.

And then It is gonna take me some extra weeks to read it as I barely speak english.

So can you please give me some ideas of what mistakes do I do and what eto's training should look like?


----------



## anabolic ant (Jun 5, 2008)

mr.white...thats a very clean diet,but the amount that your ingesting,or should i say the amount of kcals is quite small overall,and if you want to push your boundaries of size,strength,maybe ingesting a lareger amount of energy could help in your gains...then try doing some power/strength routines that incorporate the very basic compound exercises,such as heavy deadlifts,heavy squats,heavier benching,heavy barbell rowing,always try to throw in bodyweight exercises too,some people may say try 5x5 strength routines,even trying 6-8 reps where almost failure is reached on the last rep or 2...there is so many different angles you can go from,get your research going,books,mags,net(here) etc!!!

...whilst doing some smaller muscle group movements on other set days,but emphasise your compound movements,where you are exerting maximum amount of effort,taxing your body to its limits...and then throw in some much more extra needed quality calories...guess you have to experiment,but pushing yourself to your limits and placing demands on your body,will make your body ask for excess nutrients in an almost automatic process,this in turn will load your muscles,fuel the metabolic processes and initiate a cascade of events that will increase body mass!!!!

experiment with your training,you have some experience behind you,2 years...but your doing the right thing,push your natural envelope to its very most limits...eat,train & supplement hard,but saying this...you say you have gained 2 stone in 2 years...which is actually quite good in the way of gaining...and the right amount of weight gain per annual!!!!

dont get disheartened,a lot is pretty much is down to genes,but they can be over come...its also how much you want it,keep pushing hard,psychologically dont give in,and train hard as hell,heavy will force your body to respond (bearing in mind your not just getting 1-3 rep max's),this is just for achievements,pb's and contest!!!

i reckon you'll have growth spurts,dont reach for the pills n potions yet...til you know you've absolutely utilised everything you got naturally...and really pushed your body to its real potential...i have faith you will make loads of progress yet!!!!!

plus being on here with so many knowledable guys n gals,will help you even more!!!!!


----------



## jw007 (Apr 12, 2007)

Nytol said:


> Were you 6yrs old? Or is it just because you are a short ass,


14 nearly 15 i think

had just given up judo, used to compete in U28kg and the went up to U34kg then got too heavy LMFAO:lol: :lol:


----------



## Seyyed-Merat (Sep 1, 2007)

jw007 said:


> 14 nearly 15 i think
> 
> had just given up judo, used to compete in U28kg and the went up to U34kg then got too heavy LMFAO:lol: :lol:


lol that reminds me when I use to do taekdonwondo I was tall for my weight class 48kg under and I wooped everyones asses till I gained weight cus of my new found love of bb! Now am 65kg after a year from that:laugh:


----------



## Nytol (Jul 16, 2005)

Mr White said:


> Gd. Thats what I thought.
> 
> I'll get one of these next week.
> 
> ...


*Monday*

Squat

Calf Raise

*Wednesday*

Bench Press

Paralelel Bar Dips

*Friday*

Deadlift

Chins

Work on getting twice as strong as you are now on all movements.

You will be much bigger once you achieve these goals, but do it slowly, just 1kg per week, or you will hit a wall and stagnate.

Use the 5x5 method outlined in BRAWN, as you progress you will know when to change things, but stick with it for a couple of years at least.

Benching 140kg, Squatting 180kg, and Deadlifting 220kg are good basic, achievable end goals to work towards.


----------



## Mr White (Feb 8, 2009)

Thanks for all answers (not for spam!)

I will try to boost up my diet.

The only way I can do it is to drink some juice with 2nd and 3rd meal and consume more lipids overall. (say 90g a day - I weight ~77kg)

Now I am doing 3 x a week split

Mon-Chest (4s) Biceps (3s)

Wed-Back (5s) Triceps (3s)

Fri/Sat- Legs (4s) Shoulders (3s) Neck (1s)

large muscles 12-10-10-8 or 14-12-10-10 in some exercises

small muscles 10-8-8

I'll post my training once I'll find time to translate it. I do 0,5 kg - 1kg proggression every week however it takes me 2/3 weeks to do progression on small muscless groups.

I was wondering if I should give creatine another go and start some hard FBW (4 times a week or repetitively 3-4-3-4)

What would other ectomorphs say about that idea?

I'd forgot my goal for now is to bulk up as much as I can and then start sculpting in mid May.


----------



## jjj (Jun 1, 2008)

nytol, is it just those exercises on them days, nothing more?

ive reached a plateau in my training, not geting bigger or stronger, havent done for 4 months, so drastic change is needed to my workout!


----------



## Nytol (Jul 16, 2005)

Mr White said:


> Thanks for all answers (not for spam!)
> 
> I will try to boost up my diet.
> 
> ...


Far too much work in the gym, and regardless of your diet, that is your problem, you drastically need to change your training.

You do not have to add 1kg each week, but you do need to progress, if you follow the above you will not be training small muscle groups directly, (which is the point), just compound movements, allowing for plenty of growth and recovery.



jjj said:


> nytol, is it just those exercises on them days, nothing more?
> 
> ive reached a plateau in my training, not geting bigger or stronger, havent done for 4 months, so drastic change is needed to my workout!


Yes just those, abbreviated training works very well, when you have a strength goal to focus on.

If you increase all your lifts by 50% in the same form, your body will have to grow to accommodate this.


----------



## paulo (Feb 17, 2007)

brawn by [b*]stuart*[/b mcrobert is good and explains what you should be doing-then get dorian yates a warriors story which will build on existing knowledge


----------



## Mr White (Feb 8, 2009)

So which one should I buy?

Brawn or Beyond Brawn?


----------



## SD (Sep 3, 2004)

Mr White said:


> I think the quality is good.
> 
> Breakfast
> 
> ...


 I would say you have a fast metabolism and a metabolic type that burns through carbs like no tommorrow. Increase the goo dfats and protein in your diet adn you may see big improvements, your last statement gave it away really.

Read a book called metabolic typing, you will find it very interesting mate I guarantee it.

SD


----------

